# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Shelly

## luvyaorla

Shelly will leave the street when she falls in love with a new man.  It will be a new character not one already on the street

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fab exit!
































 :Thumbsdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bryan

how original   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , Sally Lindsey deserves more than this! 

Doesnt this just stink of Mo and Dr Olivier in Eastenders!?

----------


## alan45

> Shelly will leave the street when she falls in love with a new man.  It will be a new character not one already on the street


Do you happen to have a source for this  :Confused:

----------


## Abbie

Is that it? well i could of come up with a better one myself

----------


## alan45

Without a source I think this post should be taken with a huge pinch of salt

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Without a source I think this post should be taken with a huge pinch of salt


Source and Salt ey?! You hungry or something alan?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alan45

> Source and Salt ey?! You hungry or something alan?


Yep I think the OP has had their chips

----------


## Abbie

> Source and Salt ey?! You hungry or something alan?


lol i feel hungry now , now that you mention it

----------


## Em

If this is true its pants!

after the storylines shelly has been involved with what a let down!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I don't care how she goes, I just wish she would go asap.

----------


## Abbie

> If this is true its pants!
> 
> after the storylines shelly has been involved with what a let down!


i know i mean she does deserve a a better exit

----------


## alan45

I think this thread should be closed as the OP cannot even be bothered to quote a source.  I could just as easily have started a thread saying Shelly disappears in a Black Cab (Oh sorry thats another soap)

----------


## Abbie

why lol what soap did that happen in lol?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

If this is true, what a rubbish exit. After everything Shelley's gone through, all the storylines that the character has had, i thought that she would have a better exit than this. But this exit stinks if it's true! I really wanted her to go out on a high. They did this with Sunita aswell (and i think Sunita deserved a better exit)  :Mad:

----------

